# N or HO



## LycomingWarrior (Nov 14, 2010)

I haven't set up a train set in 20 years. Years ago, I set up my Dad's Lionel set around Christmas. 

I'm looking to get back in the hobby during the winter months. But I am not sure if I should setup an N or HO set. 

What are the pros and cons for each set?

Thanks


----------



## Smokestack Lightning (Oct 31, 2010)

You might cause a war over this thread:laugh: 
I like HO because it is the most popular, so parts etc are easy to find. N scale can obviously be fit in a smaller space.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

HO is definitely more common, and easier/cheaper to find second-hand stuff to get started. Also, more accessories (buildings, scenery items, etc.) are available in HO.

That said, the small size of N offers great layout possibilities for those limited with small space.

You might want to peek at the Walthers website, or perhaps get on the mailing list for their monthly catalogs. They are a large dealer/distributor for both HO and N, and simply delving into the catalog or their website might spark your ideas, thinking, and questions.

Regards,

TJ


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

LycomingWarrior said:


> But I am not sure if I should setup an N or HO set.
> 
> What are the pros and cons for each set?


I'm not sure which sandwich to make, peanut butter and jelly or mayo and salami. what are the pros and cons for each ? 

what is the pros of N? its smaller then HO
what is the pros of HO? its larger then N 

this is very individual question. i'm modeling HO for number of reasons. with that as good of a reasons as i might have, they are absolutely irrelevant to someone who decided on N. 

look at both and decided which one tastes better to you


----------



## modeltrainhead (Nov 15, 2009)

HO ALL THE WAY 

its big enough to see small enough for a 4x8 layout


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

I personally would go with HO scale as there are as stated above many more buildgs scenery and detailling items to choose from. I have noticed that HO buildings are generally more detailed than N scale buildings as it is harder to put a lot of detail on N scale buildings. HO trains are generally more detailed than N scale trains but N scale trains can be very detailed to just not as cheaply as HO trains are. HO takes up a lot of space like a 4x8 for a basic oval with a turnout with two sidings. Also it is easier to notice and admire the details in HO like the manufacter plates on a GE locomotive without needing a magnifying glass.

Now on to the Pros of N scale 
N scale offers the cappability to put much more on say a 4 x 8 like a large oval with a small freight yard or train station. they are fascinating things to see and wonder at the work that went into there mechanics plus N scale uses less power i think so if your a green nut then you'll love N scale or maybe even T scale if you can find them. Some more Cons of N makeing the models look perfect can be a bit tricky as to not mess up the glu or something. You will do a lot more praying to jesus with N scale though that might belong up with the Pros. (praying to jesus is when you spend hours hunched over your floor looking for that one little piece you dropped by accident. Also a very good way to stay in hape.  )


----------

